# دراسة جدوى مشروع ورشة تصنيع الرخام



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يونيو 2006)

دراسة جدوى مشروع ورشة تصنيع الرخام​
أولاً : مقدمة 
تعتبر المنتجات التي تصنع من الرخام الصناعي من المنتجات التي تلقي قبولا لدي المستهلك بصفة عامة حيث تكتسب مظاهر الرخام الطبيعي ، مما يعطي انطباع لدي المستهلك بالأصالة المميزة للخامات الطبيعية بالإضافة إلي انخفاض أسعارها بالمقارنة بمثيلتها من الرخام الطبيعي ، وعليه اتجه المشروع إلي المنتجات التي تتناول بعض الوظائف المنزلية والجمالية والسياحية ذات التكوينات الهندسية البسيطة والتي يمكن تشكيلها بإمكانيات التقنية المتاحة وفي حدود احتياجات السوق المحلي . 

ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع
الهدف
يهدف المشروع إلي إنتاج بعض المنتجات التي يمكن أن تستخدم سواء داخل المنزل أو خارجه من خلال استخدام بعض الخلطات الملونة للرخام الصناعي بما يحقق تنوع في الإنتاج المقترح من خلال مشاريع شباب الخريجين سواء في مجال التصميم أو التصنيع . 

أهمية المشروعتنبع أهمية المشروع من استخدام الرخام الصناعي لإيجاد منتجات اقتصادية متميزة في الشكل متشابهة مع منتجات الخامات الطبيعية من الرخام مما يحقق إحدى الدوافع التي ترجح هذا المشروع إلا نه يستلزم استخدام عمالة ذات كفاءة فنية متميزة ومدربة في اتجاه إنتاج النماذج بالجودة والمواصفات الفنية المقترحة بالتصميم . 

ثالثا : الخامات

بوليستر : بوليمر يتكون من الأحماض البولي كربوكسيلك – حمض مونو كربوكسيلك – كحولات متعددة الهيدروكيل – كحول أحادي الهيدروكسيل وتكون هذه المجموعات نسبة 98% من المخلوط . 
كوبالت : مادة تضاف إلي البوليستر بنسبة 1% . 
يعتمد المشروع بشكل أساسي علي إنتاج القوالب وتنتج بصفة عامة من المصيص أو الخشب أو الألومنيوم وكذلك الرمل والأسمنت ، وفي العادة ترتبط المواد المستخدمة في عمل القوالب بالعدد المطلوب إنتاجه بالمشروع وهي إما قوالب نصفية عندما يكون النموذج متماثل في الشكل أو قوالب فصوص يضمهم قالب أساسي يغلفهم ولسرعة الإنتاج يفضل عمل أكثر من قالب بما يساعد علي سرعة الإنتاج كما يمكن استعمال القلوب والصب في الفراغ المحيط وفي هذه الحالة يستخدم المخلوط دون إضافة حصوة الرخام . 
يتكون المخلوط من 98% بوليستر ، 1% كوبالت ،1% مصلد ثم يضاف إليهم بعض الصبغات المائية لعمل الملونات المطلوبة كما يمكن إضافة كمية من حصوة الرخام إلي المخلوط بنسبة 60% في حالة المنتجات المصمتة . 
يتم رش القالب أولا من الداخل بمحلول دهني بواسطة مسدس متصل بالكمبرسور لعمل طبقة عازلة حول القالب ولضمان خروج المنتج دون أي عيوب سطحية أو تفتت ثم يصب المخلوط إليه حصوة الرخام في بقية القالب . 
يترك القالب بالمخلوط لمدة 10دقائق ويفضل التريث في فصل المنتج من القالب للتأكد تماما من عملية الجفاف ، ويمكن أن تكون هناك صعوبة في نزع المنتج من القالب لشدة الالتصاق لذلك يصبح ضروريا استعمال عامل مساعد لفك القالب أو فصه عن المنتج وكذلك ترش القوالب ببعض المواد الدهنية لتقليل حالة الالتصاق قبل صب المخلوط . 
يتم تشطيب المنتج عن طريق إزالة الزوائد وإجراء عمليات الترميم للأجزاء المتفتتة ثم التلميع بواسطة فرش التلميع اليدوية أو الآلية . 
عملية تجميع الأجزاء بعضها ببعض يحتاج إلي أساليب مصممة لضمان المتانة وحسن المظهر هذا بالإضافة إلي استخدام البوليستر كمادة لاصقة بين المكونات . 
يتم التغليف بوضع المنتجات الصغيرة داخل علب من الكرتون المضلع ، أما القطع الكبيرة فتغلف من الخارج بواسطة البلاستيك الشفاف مع الاهتمام بتغليف الحواف بشكل جيد حتى لا تتلف أثناء النقل والتخزين . 
مصلد هي مادة تساعد علي سرعة تصلد بعض أنواع الراتنجات التخليفية ويضاف بنسبة 1% ويتم التصلد في الخليط خلال 10دقائق . 
حصوة رخام : كسر رخام يتم طحنة لعمل إضافات إلي الرخام الصناعي . 
صبغات مائية : لعمل مركبات ملونة تتفق وتصميم المنتج من النواحي الجمالية . 


رابعا : المنتجات
منتجات للاستخدام داخل المنزل
مناضد ركنية 
حامل زهور 
أرفف حائطية 
قرص مطابخ 
منتجات للاستخدام العام
مقاعد حدائق 
نافورات 
مجسمات جمالية 
هذا وسوف يتجه المشروع أولا لإنتاج النوعيات التالية :
قرص المطابخ 
مناضد ركنية 
حوامل الزهور 


خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع
(1)

مراحل التصنيع
تتلخص مراحل التصنيع بصفة عامة إلي إنتاج القوالب ، خلط الخامات ، رش الطبقة الخارجية داخل القالب ، خلط الخامات مع المواد المضافة (حصوة رخام) ، الصب في القالب ، وكذلك إزالة الزوائد والتشطيب السطحي ثم التجميع ويمكن توضيح ذلك كالآتي : 

الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل إنتاج الرخام الصناعي 

مراحل إنتاج الرخام الصناعي 


(2) المساحة والموقع :
يحتاج هذا المشروع إلي مساحة قدرها 150م2 وتشتمل علي مكان التصنيع والتخزين ويفضل إضافة 50% من المساحة للتوسعات المقبلة . 

(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :
يحتاج المشروع إلي كهرباء 220/ 380فولت بقدرة 7ك.وات = 10 حصان بتكلفة 350 جنيه /شهر . 

(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :
يعتمد المشروع علي استخدام القوالب سواء كانت قوالب معدنية جبسية ، أسمنتية ، أو خشبية بالإضافة إلي بعض المعدات المساعدة . 

والجدول التالي يشتمل علي المعدات اللازمة : 
المعدات اللازمة 


(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات شهريا :

احتياج المشروع من الخامات شهريا 


إجمالي الخامات في دورة رأس المال (ثلاثة شهور) 69600جنيه مصري . 

(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع : 
الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع 


(7) العمالة :

العمالة 


عدد الورديات :1 وردية 
عدد ساعات الوردية : 8 ساعات 
(8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا ) : 
منتجات المشروع (شهريا ) 

إجمالي المنتجات في دورة رأس المال (ثلاثة شهور)=296700 . 

(9) التعبئة والتغليف :
يتم تعبئة المنتجات الصغيرة في علب كرتون مضلع ما المنتجات الكبيرة فتغلف من الخارج بالبلاستيك الشفاف السميك مع تدعيم الأطراف بالكرتون لمنع تشوه المنتجات أثناء النقل والتخزين . 

(10) عناصر الجودة :تنحصر عناصر الجودة في الآتي :- 

يفضل استخدام القوالب الدائمة (المعدنية ) للحصول علي أسطح عالية الجودة . 
عمل مجموعة قوالب بشكل واحد يؤدي إلي زيادة الجودة مع زيادة معدل الإنتاج . 
يفضل رش القوالب بطبقات سميكة من المواد الدهنية للتأكد من عدم وجود أي تشوهات سطحية للمنتج عند فصلها من القالب وبالتالي لا تحتاج إلي ترميم . 
يجب إزالة الزوائد بحرص لعدم كسر أي أجزاء داخلية بالمنتج . 
يتم التشطيب السطحي بالتلميع علي أن يكون في المستوي الأفقي بالنسبة للقطع الكبيرة أو في المستوي الرأسي في حالة صغر المنتجات . 
تحديد الوقت الفعلي للجفاف حسب شكل القالب وحجمه يؤدى إلي عدم فتح القالب قبل الموعد المحدد وقبل الاطمئنان علي عملية الجفاف . 


(11) التسويق :نظرا لارتفاع سعر الرخام الطبيعي زاد الطلب علي الرخام الصناعي وزاد استعماله في داخل المنازل أو خارجها لما يتميز به من انخفاض في السعر وأشكاله المتميزة التي تتشابه مع الرخام الطبيعي . 

ولزيادة القدرة التنافسية لهذه المنتجات يجب مراعاة مايلي : 

جودة المنتج (التشطيب – تجانس الألوان – المتانة ) . 
رخص الأسعار . 
الابتكار في التصميمات والألوان . 
ويمكن أن يتم التسويق لهذه المنتجات باستخدام أحد الأساليب الآتية : 

عن طريق مندوبي المبيعات . 
توزيع عينات من المنتج علي صالات بيع الأثاث ومراكز عمال ديكور . 
الاشتراك في المعارض الداخلية والخارجية المتخصصة . 
الإعلان عن المنتج في الصحف والمجلات المتخصصة . 
البحث عن فرصة للتصدير . 
وذلك من خلال قنوات التسويق الآتية : 

مراكز أعمال الديكور . 
صالات بيع الأثاث . 
مناقصات المصالح الحكومية (للاستخدامات العامة) . 
المشروع ذاته . 


(12) الاشتراطات الصحية والبيئية :الشروط العامة : 

توفير مصادر التهوية الطبيعية اللازمة . 
توفير وسائل إطفاء الحريق اللازمة . 
توفير مصدر دائم للمياه من الشبكة العامة . 
تواجد شبكة عامة للصرف الصحي / الصناعي . 
الشروط الخاصة : 

توفير نظام تهوية وسحب آلي لخفض تركيزات الجسيمات العالقة (المستنشقة) . 
استخدام القفازات والكمامات والأحذية الواقية. 


http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/4616


----------



## malahy (22 يناير 2007)

هذا الموضوع نقل حرفي من موقع كنانة كنا نريد جديد أو معلومات عملية وقريبة وسهلة الإيجاد والتنفيذ


----------



## malahy (22 يناير 2007)

الأخ هاني شرف الدين 
تشكر على الإجتهاد


----------



## malahy (22 يناير 2007)

*الأخ / هاني شرف الدين*

بعد التحية 
نريد معلومات عن صناعة البورسلان


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا اخونا الفاضل هاني

فمثل تلك الدراسات
مهمة بمكان

واعتقد ان موقع كنانة
من المواقع المفيدة
التي نأمل ان تكون لدى كل الاخوة الزملاء

سلمت يداك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يناير 2007)

malahy قال:


> هذا الموضوع نقل حرفي من موقع كنانة كنا نريد جديد أو معلومات عملية وقريبة وسهلة الإيجاد والتنفيذ



لقد ذكرت المصدر ولم انسب الموضوع لنفسى


----------



## احمد وهدان (30 يناير 2007)

الأخ هاني شرف الدين 
تشكر على الإجتهاد


----------



## دعيج (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يالغالي ......... والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة


----------



## حسام ح (16 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
لاهنت على الموضوع


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 مارس 2008)

موضوع شيق يا م/ هانى لو تدخل معايا شريك بالنص نبدأ المشروع. مستنى منك الرد. طبعا انت عارفنى كويس XXXXXXXXXXXXX اخوك / وليد شعلان


----------



## احمد غنيم (24 مارس 2008)

أخى العزيز
مشكوووووووووووووووور جداً على الجهد العظيم
و لكن كيف أستطيع البدء فى المشروع
أود معرفة مصادر المادة الخام و سعرها و لو أمكن رؤية ورشة تصنيع رخام على الطبيعة
و شكراً


----------



## ابراهيم حمد (24 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## moharram777 (26 مايو 2008)

دراسة جدوى مشروع ورشة تصنيع الرخام


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

بوركت


----------

